# Denver Swap Meet



## thicket11 (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of any swap meets in the Rocky Mountain Area coming up???? (Gas is expensive these days)


----------



## Keith Murdock (May 18, 2008)

*Boulder Swap June 21. Loveland Swap Sept. 20, 21*

Hi,
Yes, we have 2 great swaps (3 if you count VeloSwap -- more antique bikes showing up every year).

Boulder swap is 1300 Canyon, Boulder, CO 80302.
Loveland swap is I-25 and County Road 5 Exit 259.

Please go to OldBikeSwap.com for particulars.

Thanks,
keithsbikes@comcast.net


----------

